# Finished File Cabinet B-Bq-pit /Q- Meat View



## dexter (Jul 25, 2009)

My file cabinet meat smoker finished. I got the idea from a member on this forum. Thanks a bunch



Hose for propane tank. I have since turned the propane tank around to the side to make sure the hose is all the way on the outside of the cabinet.





Smoker with all the racks and extras I drilled holes in a cast iron lid for the cast iron skillet smoke box. The lid in not shown




Completed smoker. I have taken the magnets off the doors and added barrel locks




I burned it off a couple of days ago and smoked on it yesterday. Here is the outcome. I am newbie trying to get established.


----------



## fire it up (Jul 25, 2009)

Wow dexter, great job!  Points to you for making a nice smoker, for the great Qview and the meat looked great too.
Really nice work!


----------



## old poi dog (Jul 25, 2009)

Great Project Dexter. Your Smokes look excellent as well.


----------



## smokingd (Jul 25, 2009)

Wow great looking Q you should be proud Points for this one


----------



## rivet (Jul 25, 2009)

Wow Dexter! Amazing smoker you made. My kids Albert and Wendy are impressed with your ingenuity and say you clearly deserve points for this smoker!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Good to go!


----------



## fasteddie (Jul 25, 2009)

AMAZING! Definitely a work of art and a labor of love! 

Nice smoker, and nice 'Que! You definitely nailed it.

That is one great-looking smoker and an even better conversation piece...


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Jul 25, 2009)

Nice homemade smoker.  Great job...


----------



## mballi3011 (Jul 25, 2009)

That is definatly a work of art    
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





on the completion of the filing cabinet smoker. Now as far as establishing yourself I think you done a great job on that too with Qview and ribs and butt that look that good. definatly pionts needed here.


----------



## meat hunter (Jul 25, 2009)

That is one kick A$$ design. Very cool. But the question everyone wants to know, do you smoke with that right next to the copy machine or the water cooler. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





If you read this, Im interested in what you used for your burner. Get back to me when you get a chance by private message. 

Again, great job. Points to you.


----------



## dexter (Jul 25, 2009)

Thanks everyone. I actually worked on this smoker in the house. (except for when I got ready to paint it.)

These pics of the smoker were taken before I actually took it outside.

 It was better for me to work on it in the house because the temperature outside is a scorcher. I have a shed not an air conditioned garage.

By the way, I would not even attempt to try the smoker inside the house. I would probably give my poor hubby a heart attack.


----------



## beer-b-q (Jul 25, 2009)

Wow, Cynthia... Great job on the smoker and the Q.

I think it would be interesting if someone built one of these with a fireproof filing cabinet.  It would have built in insulation.  Maybe your next project?


----------



## fasteddie (Jul 26, 2009)

OMG!

Cynthia, your husband is a lucky, lucky man, to have a wife with such mad skills like you so obviously possess!

I am speechless...


----------



## reents (Jul 30, 2009)

Nice job on your smoker.  Did you half to seal around the doors or does the locks keep it tight enough for you.
Be sure to take Jeff's 5 day course.
Welcome to the best place in the world.
Again Fantastic job.


----------



## ronp (Jul 31, 2009)

Wow, nice job on the build and the Q.


----------



## blzafour (Aug 1, 2009)

Awesome job!!! What a neat project. Looks like it will work real well.


----------



## pops6927 (Aug 2, 2009)

Excellent job on the smoker and the Q!  Great pics and well thought out!  But...

... how are the tax returns, check stubs and life insurance policies taking it?  Are they just out in the cold?  Cooped up in an old, musty cardboard box way back in the closet while their former home turned into Smokin' Joe's Party Palace and Condo?  I could imagine they'd want to join the party but they're afraid of getting burned, poor guys!  We Are There For You, Guys and Gals!

tic,
Pops §§


----------



## dexter (Aug 3, 2009)

You all do not know how much this forum means to me. Hubby says every time he walks in the room, I am looking at a different smoker. He gets upset and tells me that I should be burnt out on smoking meat, but the kids are constantly saying when are you going to smoke some more. I guess the kids win !!!!!!!

Reents as far as the doors I used high temp silicone to seal them.


----------



## Dutch (Aug 3, 2009)

Great smoker and great looking food. (holding off from attacking my lunch of Shredded Beef Enchiladas). What kind of latches are you using on the doors?


----------

